# Compatibilité dalle LCD entre iBook G4 12" 800MHz / 1,2GHz



## Clement1486 (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous! 

Savez-vous si la dalle lcd (ou l'écran complet) d'un iBook G4 12" *1,2GHz* s'adapte sur un *800Hz*? (Je crois que les deux sont de 2004)

Ma question peut sembler idiote, mais j'ai appris qu'il y avait différentes dalles (Samsung, LG) et aussi différents "connecteur". 

Merçi de votre attention!!!


----------



## Clement1486 (20 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui...  J'ai oublié de préciser que je comptait acheter l'écran du 1,2GHz pour réparer mon 800Hz.
Malheureusement je ne peux pas comparer ou demander à la personne de démonter son écran...


----------



## Clement1486 (21 Janvier 2010)

Up!


----------



## tsss (21 Janvier 2010)

d'apès ce site ils ne sont pas de la même année, après il faudrait voir sur des sites comme ifixit ou peut macbook-fr si se sont les mêmes connectiques.


----------



## Clement1486 (21 Janvier 2010)

Merçi pour le lien


----------

